# So Mad



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Stupid board haveing issues.....


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi guys....I think my piranhas are not piranhas....sh*t....yesterday I throw one cichlid in my aquarium with piranhas and they were chasing him,fin nipping and other stuff...they were very aggressive for 3-4 hours...then I went to sleep and turn of the lights thinking:he is not gonna make it trough the night....in the morning I could not believe what I saw....hi was playing and chasing my piranhas...I think that the problem starts when I turn off the lights....what do you think guys????



AKSkirmish said:


> Stupid board haveing issues.....


yeah


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ninja posted ya bud....lol

I own this topic now..









cichlids have been known to dominate piranhas man....Watch it closely before you lose some P's......


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I had a 5" male convit in with my 5 4-5" reds, he owned half the tank. I put him in with my rhom and he lasted about 30 mins, once he tried to tell the rhom the tank was his it was over.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

AKSkirmish said:


> Ninja posted ya bud....lol
> 
> I own this topic now..
> 
> ...


damn cichlid.....but I think that they would eat him if I didn t turn off the lights...they were very aggressive(rambo style)and cornered him in the tank..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Expect to see the cichlid face get bit off eventually.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Nzac said:


> I had a 5" male convit in with my 5 4-5" reds, he owned half the tank. I put him in with my rhom and he lasted about 30 mins, once he tried to tell the rhom the tank was his it was over.


rhom rullz....


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a small (2") mbuna in with my 3-4" Reds and he just chills swimming around and eating the food. The cichlid sometimes nips their tails but his are totally fine.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lorteti hr said:


> Expect to see the cichlid face get bit off eventually.


Certainly a possibility


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey guys what is the difference between red belly and super red belly piranhas?sorry for the stupid q....


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Super just means that it's wild caught


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

balluupnetme said:


> Super just means that it's wild caught


so the super red belly would kill him faster??


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

IME, the piranhas are "preserving" the cichlid until they are ready to eat him. I used to think that convicts and cichlids etc. had more attitude and were "smarter" fish all-round... But I have been proven wrong over time... The thing is, my P's will let the cichlids live with them, act like they are buddies... even run from the cichlids or let the cichlids take their food sometimes...

But one day... it will be over, and you will end up with a cichlid with a half-a-body, floating around one day.

Do the cichlid a favor and remove him now... unless you want him to get eaten. As "mean" as cichlids are, they don't have a mouth full or razorblades.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

this is the guy....
yeah I will take him out...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Lunch time anyone ???


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hm...yeah...and they want frozen fish and shrimp.....maybe I have a new species of red belly...cowards....


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

uuu...guys food...should we....no...pass...waiting for junk food....


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

lorteti hr said:


> hey guys what is the difference between red belly and super red belly piranhas?sorry for the stupid q....


About 30 dollars









"Superred" is a common name, a doubtful one. Nowadays it's used to describe anything "redder than red" but in reality some CB show a brighter red then so-called "superreds".
Just depends on lightning, substrate, diet, water quality etc.

Some consider it a common name for wildcaught, but no evidence for that.

Most "superreds" over here in Europe are what was once called "reticulated" reds - when juvenile they show a distinct spotting, smaller and more then in "regular" reds. But once adults, taht difference is gone.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

guys I m gonna sell my piranhas because they didnt eat that cichlid....damn....they become friends with him and crazy cichlid start chasing my piranhas....MY PIRANHAS!!!!!what kind of piranhas don t want to eat live fish????so mad.......


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Give them time, they are still very young.

Also, I've read that they are more attracted to bright red colors... so a red platy might attract them more than the cichlid.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Thats not a convict it is a M. johanii. it is an agressive embuna. Take it out of the tank


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lorteti hr said:


> guys I m gonna sell my piranhas because they didnt eat that cichlid....damn....they become friends with him and crazy cichlid start chasing my piranhas....MY PIRANHAS!!!!!what kind of piranhas don t want to eat live fish????so mad.......


piranhas eat sick, dead and decaying animal matter... they are not predators more of vultures in the water.

live food for any animal in captivity is just wrong when there are so many other healthy options







thats the nicest way i can put it.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

spec-v said:


> Thats not a convict it is a M. johanii. it is an agressive embuna. Take it out of the tank


yeah I know that is not a convict....con would kill them all in 5 sec....














and yeah hi is out....


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

lorteti hr said:


> guys I m gonna sell my piranhas because they didnt eat that cichlid....damn....they become friends with him and crazy cichlid start chasing my piranhas....MY PIRANHAS!!!!!what kind of piranhas don t want to eat live fish????so mad.......


Probably a good idea.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Lifer374 said:


> guys I m gonna sell my piranhas because they didnt eat that cichlid....damn....they become friends with him and crazy cichlid start chasing my piranhas....MY PIRANHAS!!!!!what kind of piranhas don t want to eat live fish????so mad.......


Probably a good idea.
[/quote]
sure mate....you would like that...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

lorteti hr said:


> guys I m gonna sell my piranhas because they didnt eat that cichlid....damn....they become friends with him and crazy cichlid start chasing my piranhas....MY PIRANHAS!!!!!what kind of piranhas don t want to eat live fish????so mad.......


So you only want piranhas so they can kill other stuff and if they won't kill it, you are going to sell them..?

Edit- I only read the first page, didn't see all the reply's on the second page


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

I m just joking guys....damn....chill out everybody....I never gonna feed my piranhas with live food,except earthworms...







sorry guys to bother you and please lock this post someone....


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

lorteti hr said:


> I m just joking guys....damn....chill out everybody....I never gonna feed my piranhas with live food,except earthworms...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad, i thought you were serious about selling them just for that reason..


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

bob351 said:


> guys I m gonna sell my piranhas because they didnt eat that cichlid....damn....they become friends with him and crazy cichlid start chasing my piranhas....MY PIRANHAS!!!!!what kind of piranhas don t want to eat live fish????so mad.......


piranhas eat sick, dead and decaying animal matter... they are not predators more of vultures in the water.

live food for any animal in captivity is just wrong when there are so many other healthy options







thats the nicest way i can put it.
[/quote]

^^^The above is a bit debatable. Piranhas do eat perfectly healthy fish and birds in the wild as well as decaying/sick fish and animal matter. As far as feeding live goes, this debate will go on for years in the hobby and in my opinion it's completely up to the keeper. By no means do I feel that feeding live is "just wrong" or unhealthy. The bones and guts of live fish provide excellent nutrients to your piranhas. It's the chance of disease and parasites that keeps me away, but do I feel bad if I do toss in a live fish every once in awhile, heck no. The big thing is where do you get your live fish, if you answer that question with from my lfs then I would strongly advise not to. Now on the other hand I wouldn't give any P a strict diet of only live. I feed all of my Ps tilapia, shrimp and pellets, but if I've raised the feeder I wouldn't hesitate to toss one of them in there either. So people find it cruel to feed live, that is simply their opinion.

Heck the oldest recorded piranha in captivity was fed only live.

Not trying to knock on you here Bob, just wanted to share my opinion on a few of your comments. Have a good day my friend.

-Sacrifice


----------

